# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  ابزارهای برنامه نویسی برای Symbian

## babak00000

سلام 
چند وقتی نتونستم به site سر بزنم. چه خوب شد که برای Symbian  هم یه جایی گذاشتین.
من با بدبختی  Sdk ها رو Download  کردم. (اگر کسی می خواد و اینترنت سریع داره بگه.)
اما Carbide vs 2.0 یا Nokia Developer's Suite for symbian  1.1  رو نتونستم بگیرم. ظاهرا به خاطر تحریم و از این حرفهاست.  اگه کسی این 2 تا برنامه رو داره لطفا یه جوری کمک کنه. 
ممنون
Tavakoli.babak@Gmail.com

----------


## beemer

سلام
منهم هیچ فایلی از Nokia نمیتونم دانلود کنم.چطور میتونم S60 SDK رو بگیرم؟
متشکرم

----------


## Hossei_24

سلام 

کسی Borland C++‎BuilderX داره اگه داره برای من به پست الکترونیکی ام بفرسته
E-Mail : hossein_rahmani24@yahoo.com

----------


## hrhgroup

CBUILDERX اگر برای برنامه نویسی موبایل می خای نسخش مجانی از سایت بورلند دانلود کن

----------


## soheilparvin

کسی میتونه راهنماییم کنه چطوری میشه sdk های نوکیا رو گیر بیارم .... ظاهرا سایت نوکیا ایرانیا رو تحویل نمیگیره ....
اگه کسی dc یا لینک سراق داره لطف کنه یه بووق بزنه    (:

----------


## Asad.Safari

من همه برنامه هایی که تو مقاله symbian_OS_workshop_farsi بهش اشاره شده
رو دارم!

----------


## babak00000

پیدا شد!!!!!!!!!!!!!
برای گرفتن Carbide.VS از این لینک استفاده کنید:


http://www.tarahi.net/download.asp?id=495


یکی از  SDKها رو هم داره.(V 3)

مقالات آموزشی اون رو از خود NOKIA میشه گرفت.

----------


## kia1349

امیدوارم این مقاله به کار دوستان بیاد
به نظر من موضوعات رو خوب توضیح داده 
خود من قبلا بدون وجود هیچ راهنمایی این کارها رو میکردم ولی حالا اوضاع فرق کرده
از مترجم خوب این مقاله هم باید تشکر کرد

----------


## kia1349

راستی برای داشتن یک ide خوب یه سری به این سایت بزنید
http://www.wirelexsoft.org

----------


## delphi.net8

سلام به همگی 
راستش من خیلی علاقمندم درزمینه موبایل هم برنامه نویسی کنم امانمیدونم از کجاشروع کنم یا اصلا از چه زبانی استفاده کنم
اگه میشه دست ما رو هم بگیرید تا ما هم بعد ها دست دیگران رو بگیریم 
ممنونم

----------


## babak00000

سلام.
از این 3 تا لینک تمام چیزهایی که برای برنامه نویسی 6600 نیاز دارین میتونین بگیرید. 2 تا لینک اول SDK 2 و آخری carbide VS , active pearl , java متناسب با اونه:

http://www.badongo.com/file/583850
http://www.badongo.com/file/583851
http://www.badongo.com/file/583853

-- 
Babak Tavakoli

----------


## milani

آقا بابک دستتان درد نکنه

----------

